# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من مخطوطات جامعة كاليفورنيا

## أحمد البكري

حياة الحيوان

الدميري

https://ia600506.us.archive.org/23/i...ript37loui.pdf





طبائع الحيوان 

https://ia700502.us.archive.org/9/it...ript51loui.pdf



.

شرح موجز ابن النفيس للكرماني



https://ia600502.us.archive.org/23/i...ript67loui.pdf
.

----------


## أحمد البكري

المنصوري في الطب

الرازي


https://ia700508.us.archive.org/22/i...ript69loui.pdf


مخطوط في الطب

http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript72loui.pdf





شرح موجز ابن النفيس




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript74loui.pdf


شرح تشريح ما في القانون

ابن حزم القرشي



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript79loui.pdf


.

شرح الأسباب

الكرماني

http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript82loui.pdf


التشريح الكبير
جالينوس



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript88loui.pdf




كتاب في التداوي والأدوية



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript89loui.pdf


شرح موجز ابن النفيس للكازروني



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript91loui.pdf


مجموع
التلويح لأسرار التنقيح - الخوجندي

الجرارة والبرودة - الطوسي
http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript92loui.pdf

المغني في الأدوية

ابن البيطار المالقي الأندلسي



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript93loui.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

حقائق أسرار الطب



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt120loui.pdf




حياة الحيوان (الوسطى)

للدميري

http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt119loui.pdf





كامل الصناعة الطبية



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt116loui.pdf


حلبة الكميت

النواجي الشافعي



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt110loui.pdf





شرح مختصر لأسباب العلل وعلاماته
.
الكرماني



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt109loui.pdf



ج4 من
كامل الصناعة




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt105loui.pdf



شرح مختصر أسباب العلل

الكرماني




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt104loui.pdf



موجز القانون



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt103loui.pdf
و
http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt102loui.pdf


شرح التشريح





http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ipt100loui.pdf



منهاج البيان فيما يستعمله الإنسان

ابن جزلة البغدادي





http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript99loui.pdf


الجامع البغدادي في معرفة الأدوية



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript98loui.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

حياة الحيوان




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript97loui.pdf





http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript96loui.pdf




الآمالي العراقية في شرح الفصول الايلاقية



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript95loui.pdf


شرح موجز القانون 
الكازروني



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript31loui.pdf



عجائب المخلوقات




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript27loui.pdf

----------


## القعقاع محمد

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة صغيرة من تذكرة الكحالين

http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript04loui.pdf


عمدة الكتاب وعُدة ذوي الألباب 

علي بن هلال البواب

http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript05loui.pdf



صناعة الطب شرح موجز ابن النفيس - الكازروني



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript08loui.pdf



تحقيق الوصول إلى شرح الفصول -أبو الهمم نور الدين علي بن محمد المناوي

يليه
رسالة في العمل بربع الدائرة (الاسطرلاب)



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript07loui.pdf



شرح عبد الرؤوف المناوي على
المنظومة الوردية في تعبير المنامات والأحلام الرضية


http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript10loui.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

ن1من:
رسالة طبية ( الفصول الإيلاقية)


http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript11loui.pdf



ن2من 

الايلاقية


http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript12loui.pdf


المصابيح السنية في طب خير البرية

شهاب الدين القليوبي



http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript13loui.pdf





http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript14loui.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

التذكرة في الطب - الأنطاكي




http://archive.org/download/arabicma...ript16loui.pdf

----------

